# Sudden change in feeding routine



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

Imogen had been sleeping through the night (9pm-7am) since about 12 weeks but over the past couple of weeks she's started waking in the night again and appears to be really hungry.  Two nights ago she woke 3 times and last night, after only 3hrs sleep (and a bottle and BF before bed) she woke, fed from both breasts and still cried for nearly another hour until we gave her another bottle.  People keep saying it's all a sign she's ready for weaning, but this has also co-incided with her not wanting to take a full (7oz) bottle or only feeding from me for a short time in the day (I mix FF and BF'ing).  She seems to suddenly want to feed little, but often, and along with waking in the night, it is making life like how it used to be when she was a newborn.  She also is possetting a lot more.  

Are these really all indications of her wanting to wean? If so, is there anything I can do to delay weaning for a few more weeks without having to go back to the newborn routine?  Or could it all be something else?

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

How are things??

A change in feeding at this age often suggests that a baby is having a growing spurt. She is possessting more as she increases the amount of milk.

I would get her weighed and she what is happening to her on her centile chart.

Let me know
Jxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi 

She's still waking at night - sometimes up to 3 times in the night.    It's been over a week now this waking has continued for.  I did wonder about a growth spurt, but she had a similar experience a couple of weeks ago where she started waking, but this only lasted 3 days and I assumed this was a growth spurt.  Can they have 2 so close together?

I am confused with the possetting as she is actually taking in less per feed - 5oz as opposed to the normal 7oz in the day.  

She was weighed last Monday and was on 91st centile, so she is quite a big girl (although long with it).

Claire


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Have you checked her mouth for signs of teething??

It could be that she is wanting to make sure she isnt missing out on anything and checking where you are!

Make sure that her room isnt too light as well.

She may have reduced amount of milk but has increased the frequency....did i read that right?? 

If you can, try and get her weighed again in another week and see what is happenening.

The 2 could be close together.

What milk are you using besides bf

Jxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello again 

I'm always checking her mouth for teething - although that could be because she's always putting my fingers in her mouth.    So far, I can't feel anything, but not really sure what I'm looking for.

I've managed to spread the feeds out again today (although it took some doing and a few tears) and she's finished all bottles.   And strangely enough, less possetting.   She's still on SMA Gold (she was on C&G comfort for a short while), although I've tried number 2 Aptimil for nighttime to see if this lasted longer (it didn't).  Should I change?

I will be getting her weighed next Monday - I go to clinic every 2 weeks so would have asked my own HV, but we're in the in between week.  She puts on approx 1lb every fortnight now.

Really appreciate your replies

Thank you.

Claire


----------

